# Halloween Birthday



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm celebrating my birthday soon, and I would like to cook some Halloween cakes such as "the Graveyard Cake" or the "Pumpkin Pie". I'm looking for something impressive/disgusting/freaky to cook and not too impossible to make such as this one (I'm not hard to please, not at all...) :











Any suggestions welcome !


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

A cake with enough candles on it to show my age is scary enough for me! hahaha!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If you are looking for 'disgusting' how about the kitty litter cake?
A friend of mine made it two years in a row for our party and then refused to make it anymore because it was so disgusting looking that no one would eat it lol It actually tasted quite nice, once you got past how it looked 

MsM


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

How about using a round oven proof bowl and making a cake that looks like an eyeball?


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Thank you for the idea Ms Meeple but when i wrote "disgusting" i wanted to say in the gore sense of the word.
Madame Turlock that's an idea! It could be useful some days...


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't forget to take pictures of the cake. I want to see how it turns out.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't cook it yet Bewitched ! But I will as soon a it is done, you can count on me


----------

